# How's ACT Broadband service in Delhi-ncr??



## vineet09 (Sep 4, 2012)

*What's Best suited Broadband Connection in Delhi-ncr for me??*

Guyz I'm currently on Aitel 2100 pm plan which gives me 150gb 4mbps, 256kbps after 150gb. 
I want to change my plan as it's proving to be a bit costly.

Here are my requirements:
1. More than 2mbps.
2. Download limit must be more than 100gb.

Plz suggest me what would be best ISP for me as i don't have much info about many new ISPs. 
Also give me a general idea of how good is their connection?
1. Does connection work 90% of thhe time?
2. Is there any degradation in d/l and u/l speeds sometimes? 

Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 5, 2012)

forget it.even the plan you currently have is no longer available for new customers i think.reliance may fulfill your requirements but is available in very few areas & a poor support service.

P.S. ACT is only available in Bangalore btw.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 5, 2012)

As far as service is concerned, no one can beat Airtel, not even near to it. Absolutely ~100% up time. My friend in B'lore is using the same plan for 1800, and new cost of the same plan is 2199/- here. So, I'd say stick to it.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2012)

They should have atleast 512kbps after FUP limit. 256kbps is way too less to be considered as Broadband.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 5, 2012)

I was informed by my BB agent (airtel) that company is soon upgrading all 256kbps connections to 512kbps (in 2-3 months).

PS: NTP (New Telecom Policy) isn't implemented till now so its pretty much wait and watch situation now.


----------



## vineet09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Well if the min speed gets upgraded to 512kbps and there is no change in rental, i'd live with it..Guess nobody comes close to airtel cust service even in big city like Delhi. Thanx for info Sujay.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2012)

I am missing spectranet services though. They gave me 1mbps unlimited plan pm , withouth any FUP limit @just 800 per month. The uptime was good. Although not that close to airtel , but still considerably good.

----------------------


----------

